# Great Day



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I went out on pest control for the neighbor with the 22lr, i figured since the grass is green agian they would be coming out of the wood and in the grass and it would offer better shooting, i was right, i got eight rabbits after walking about 150 yards or so, only seen three that didnt die, there was a lot of hop hop boom


----------

